# Toro 824 Snowblower coughs and stalls under heavy load



## kapinos (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a 25 year old Toro 824 snowblower with a Tecumseh HM80-155291M engine, carb 1099 D7V Series 3. The machine was just serviced - new fuel, plug, oil, fuel system flush, carb rebuilt and new belts. The unit starts and idles just fine. Under heavy load - the auger full of snow and blowing - the motor seems to be starving for fuel. It will start to run rough, cough and if I don't back off on the load it will stall. Cutting a quarter of the path through the snow keeps the motor running.

This problem started last season and has been getting worse. Any suggestions ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I see that you live on east coast of the USA and you all got buried what appears to be really wet/heavy snow. There is a big difference trying to blow really cold snow from warmer snow, like you have now. It is just too heavy for many blowers.

Try setting the choke back on just a little, and see if that helps. If so, yes it running a little lean.

Also slow down your forward speed some, that will help.

BG


----------



## kapinos (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi:


Thanks for the reply. Actually the snow we had on Sunday was pretty dry and powdery not our usual cement mixture.

I did try adding alittle choke, the first notch, and the engine would almost stall.


Peter


----------

